# eBay ?



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

I rarely sell on eBay, and I totally forgot to put "Payment expected in X days" in my auctions.

How long do I have to wait for payment?

Have sold about 15 things in the past couple of weeks, all but 2 paid immediately. 

One was purchased by someone who sells a lot, is a "top rated seller", has 99.9%, feedback over 5000. They used BIN 4 days ago and have not paid. (I only accept PayPal) I sent an invoice within an hour of the purchase.

The other was on an auction, 2 days ago, has a feedback of 2.

Is there a set amount of time eBay requires payment in? (I'm not concerned about the auction item, but I am a bit confused about the BIN...is it usual for people to use BIN and then not pay for a while? I pretty much only buy using BIN and I pay immediately after I buy it)


----------



## Forlane (Jul 17, 2010)

It used to be you had to wait 3-5 days to file a Non paying bidder report, the report gave the person 3-5 days (roughly) and then you could close the report and get your fee's back and list it for resale.

Technically you do not have to wait at all. But by not waiting and going through the process you open yourself up to risk of getting a a negative and bad DSR's while you do not sell on ebay as a full time business, it still affects you by limiting your visibility when you do actually sell.

There is an option that requires immediate payment when you list something as BIN.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Forlane said:


> It used to be you had to wait 3-5 days to file a Non paying bidder report, the report gave the person 3-5 days (roughly) and then you could close the report and get your fee's back and list it for resale.
> 
> Technically you do not have to wait at all. But by not waiting and going through the process you open yourself up to risk of getting a a negative and bad DSR's while you do not sell on ebay as a full time business, it still affects you by limiting your visibility when you do actually sell.
> 
> There is an option that requires immediate payment when you list something as BIN.


Hmmm, didn't see an option to require immediate payment, maybe because I listed as an auction with a BIN price?

I will wait to file an NPB, but I wasn't sure how long I should wait to do it. The fees for these auctions are quite high, so I'd hate to have to pay them and then have to relist and pay them again.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I never file a NPB until I've contacted the buyer AT LEAST twice over the course of a couple of weeks. 

I've been on eBay for over 10 years and have several thousand transactions. I think I've had a grand total of a dozen truly non-paying bidders in that time. 

Most of the time, a slow paying bidder has simply forgotten they haven't paid yet, or, they were waiting a couple of days to get a paycheck in the bank to cover it. 
Have you emailed your buyer yet? (An invoice at the end of the auction doesn't count)
These are my reminders:


> Hi. I see it's been more than three days since auction's end and I still haven't heard from you. I'm guessing it's probably simply slipped your mind, but could you please drop me a note letting me know your payment plans?
> 
> Thanks!





> Hi,
> 
> I see my 7 day grace period has passed and I still haven't received payment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the examples, Erin, those are perfect!


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

As always, ErinP has the best advice...as an ebay seller, I totally agree with what she says.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Erin's sample worked, I had payment for the BIN within a few hours. The other auction, I'm waiting on the eCheck to clear before I ship.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Good to hear. 
In my experience, most of the time people aren't deadbeats. Something just came up or they simply forgot to finish the checkout process.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

Sigh....I think I'm going to get bad feedback. I think I'm going to stay away from auctions with dropdown selection boxes from now on. A buyer just sent me "item not as described" complaining that I didn't send what she ordered...I sent exactly what she ordered, she just chose the wrong thing in the dropdown. Blah!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Just offer to switch the items if possible. I go by the premise that the customer is always right and it has worked for me. sisterpine


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Catalytic said:


> Sigh....I think I'm going to get bad feedback. I think I'm going to stay away from auctions with dropdown selection boxes from now on. A buyer just sent me "item not as described" complaining that I didn't send what she ordered...I sent exactly what she ordered, she just chose the wrong thing in the dropdown. Blah!


Oh no!:doh:
Yeah, it's been my experience if you let the buyer make too many decisions, you'll invariably have some that screw it up and blame you.


----------



## Catalytic (Sep 15, 2010)

sisterpine said:


> Just offer to switch the items if possible. I go by the premise that the customer is always right and it has worked for me. sisterpine


I would have gladly done that, but I only had one of that particular thing, and it sold within minutes of posting the auction. She purchased her item on the last day of a 7 day listing, so that option was long greyed out. She hasn't responded yet. Ugh.


----------

